# Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht



## GSuA1905 (22. März 2016)

*Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht*

Moin Moin

Wollte mir Paar zusätzliche lüfter zulegen.
Es sollen auf jedenfall Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 werden,weiss aber nicht ob PWM oder nicht.


Danke.


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht*

Nehm die PWMs, kannst du auch übers Mainboard steuern und brauchst keine extra Lüfterreglung


----------



## Octobit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht*

Generell finde ich wegen der leichteren Steuerung PWM auch besser. Allerdings haben die manchmal PWM Klackern (bei mir bei einen SW2 der Fall, allerdings auch nur aus 10cm hörbar).
Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei mir am Mainboard oder am SW2 liegt, aber meine SW2 schalten sich bei 0% ab und benötigen etwa 35% zum Anlaufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht*

Sollte man immer vom Board abhängig machen.
Meines Erachtens gibt es auch keinen klaren Favoriten. Beide Mechanismen haben so ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Brehministrator (22. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter PWM oder nicht*

Bei CPU-Lüftern ist natürlich ein PWM-Lüfter vorzuziehen, damit er je nach CPU-Last automatisch die Drehzahl flexibel ändern kann. Bei Gehäuselüftern sehe ich aber keinen richtigen Sinn in einer PWM-Steuerung. Ich habe in allen Systemen, die ich bisher aufgebaut habe, sehr leise Gehäuselüfter gewählt, die somit auch keine Lüftersteuerung brauchen. Wenn der Gehäuselüfter sowieso sehr leise ist, dann braucht man ihn auch nicht in der Drehzahl zu regeln. Ich würde ganz normale Festdrehzahl-Lüfter mit relativ geringer Drehzahl wählen (und vorher darüber ein paar Reviews lesen, damit sie auch wirklich leise sind).


----------

